# Howd I do today!!!!



## wvhillbilly (Sep 8, 2007)

Well guys picked this 1 up today, I dont collect jars but I figured this 1 was worth way more than I paid. Can someone tell me a value since I cant find it in my bottle books, or just give me a history lesson on it. Ill try to get some better pics tomorrow when its light out.
 Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2007)

From here it looks like RB8 #1958, need the size and color. $15-$40


----------



## bobclay (Sep 9, 2007)

I always liked the embossing of these...made by the Kearns-Gorsuch Bottle Company, of Zanesville, Ohio.  []

 Bob


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys[] Its a quart and a light aqua cowseatmaize. Heres an up close of the monogram.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 9, 2007)

I picked up a total of 7 jars yesterday Ill add them to the post as I get time.  Heres a nice amber one I think its an early repro though, I was told it was still worth about 100 bucks in its condition but I was thinkin the price was way out of line for a repro.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 9, 2007)

A shot of the back, I like the maltenese cross.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 9, 2007)

This is also quart sized. Heres a pic of the bottom. Again thanks for any info.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Sep 9, 2007)

it is a repo for sure, 100 bucks, i would say you would be lucky to get that from me, but i am picky and don't mess with repos.
 rick


----------



## bobclay (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi all,

 Two things...this (the amber one) is bigger than a quart, but not quite a half gallon. It is definitely a repro, but which one? There is an easy way to tell. The ones made in 1971 in Tennessee (with the cross on the back side) all have the number 1171 on their base. The ones made in China in the 1990s like this have plain bases with no numbers. Easiest way to tell them apart. The 1971 repros do sell for about $100 (and up for other colors) the 1990s ones bring about $10-$15. Click on the link below to learn more about these and other repro fruit jars:

To learn more about several repros

 Bob   []


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 12, 2007)

Sadly its one from the 90's. That pic looks like some nice jars on your link. Heres 1 more


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 12, 2007)

2- 1858s little one has 6 or 9 on base


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 12, 2007)

Another 1858 but this ones got a 55 in a triangle on its base


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 12, 2007)

Heres one that says Mason across it. Also has anyone ever seen a ball jar like the 1 pictured above with Roman Numerals on the base, if so whats the story on it.   Thanks


----------



## bobclay (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi wvhillbillly,

 Most of the Ball jars from this time frame (3-L jars) utilize Roman numerals as mould identifyers on the base. Sometimes we also see letters, numbers, dots, geometric shapes or other symbols on the bases of jars. Once these jars left the factory, these marks have no meaning at all. They were used only to identify what mould produced which jars since several moulds were in operation simultaneously.

 Sometimes, these marks can also signify a jar's maker. You might see a series of letters such as FCGC, or FB&Co or any one of several different maker's marks.

 You're well on your way to having an addicting collection of jars!  []

 Bob


----------

